# Looking for a camp



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

With in a 50 to 70 mile range of Central Pa....
Not really expensive - we can do work and we can fix up stuff... 
Thanks!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Just wondering, What is a camp to you? Hunting? Warm weather only? Size?....James


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

somewhere to go on weekends- and hopefully fix up enough to have maybe a place to go for retirement to hang in the woods- hunting- any weather visiting- I am not too picky to be honest


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

I would strongly suggest that you really have a working knowledge of the fracking industry, and how it affects any potential purchase you may make. We spend a lot of time in the Wellsboro area and have always assumed that we would retire there. After the invasion of the fracking industry, there is simply no way I would consider it, and a lot of the locals wish they had had the bailed out before now. good luck


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Was just up at Buttonwood last week, just above Williamsport, deer hunting with friends, love it up there, used to have a camp near Beech Creek but the fracking industry bought it and we had to leave, so I would also like to find a camp in Pa.or find land and build my own....somewhere in NC or Mifflin or Snyder Cty. about 4 to 6 hrs from Delaware


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

There is a camp for sale on the next road over, 2 acres, well, septic, and very small camp (maybe 700 sq.ft). It is across from State Forest, but it does have houses on both sides. Quite a few people in this area are using their camps year round now, so they are going for pretty good prices. This guy is asking $70000, which is pretty high. I don't have any info on the realtor, if any of you are seriously interested, I'll check tomorrow.

Clinton County, PA.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

please check for me, thank you...


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

70 is pretty high but if I could get him down I would be seriously interested!


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Sent PMs to both Becka and RonM


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

So, is Central PA a city or a 500 square mile region of PA that you want to be another 70 miles away from?


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Pa is kinda broken into 6 sections SE, NE,SW,NW North central and South central. the NC is also designated "big woods" section and is great for big game hunting, bear, deer and turkey is included inbig game ....... I have always hunted in the NC and love that section of Pa. NE is the Pocono Mtn section....nice geography but heavily populated....


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Check out.. www.blueskyparealestate.com

I've bought from these people before, and they have LOTS of rural property and camps. Their website does not list all their properties, a phone call is probably your best bet. 

The best part is, it's owner financed (granted the % can be a little high) but if you are in the same boat I was at the time, my credit sucked and it was nice to be able to purchase a home with money down and that's it.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks idigbeets! and Earth sheltered! I am gonna be makin some calls this coming week!


Cabinfever- what Ron M said LOL


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I checked that real estate website, didnt have much to offer


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

there are a few cabins in the Blossburg, PA area that have a few acres with a basic simple new cabins..some with electric etc and some without. Prices around $45,000. Please though check, as mentioned. about mineral rights to you land and where they are putting gas wells..it has become a bit of a circus in some areas. The Endless Mountain Real Estate is down that way.. Good Luck..


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

RonM said:


> I checked that real estate website, didnt have much to offer


Like i *said*... the website doesn't do justice to the number of properties they own (family trust). Calling or visiting is a must.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

Helena said:


> there are a few cabins in the Blossburg, PA area that have a few acres with a basic simple new cabins..some with electric etc and some without. Prices around $45,000. Please though check, as mentioned. about mineral rights to you land and where they are putting gas wells..it has become a bit of a circus in some areas. The Endless Mountain Real Estate is down that way.. Good Luck..


 We are about 150 miles away from that area. A lot of the good ole' boys in these parts ended up buying land and building camps in the Blossburg, Mansfield, Canton area over the years. Many have been there so long that they now have three, going on four, generations of the same family, all growing up hunting and vacationing at their cabins. To say that they are sickened and disgusted with the devastation created by the gas industry would be really understating it.

How about not being able to get into your driveway on a Friday night, after a long drive, because the drillers raised the state owned gravel road with 2' of shale to support the hundreds of trucks using the road every day, and do not ramp down to your existing driveway until you take the time to go to the field office and scream? How about a remote mountain cabin, filled with road dust the minute you open the windows, and the joy of dozens of trucks an hour driving past, on a road that didn't see that much truck traffic in a year, for the last few decades? How about a remote cabin that ends up close to a well "pad" lit up like a maximum security prison, with a massive drilling rig roaring day and night? So much for sleeping, eh? How about watching the narrow, barely paved township road in front of your cabin suddenly get torn out and replaced with an interstate grade, wide paved road with a new, deep rock base and 10" of mutilayered paving? Great, because it's about to become a superhighway, with heavy truck traffic round the clock. Now you can't sleep in peace, keep up with the dust covering your house and cars, let your kids outin the front yard to play, or pull out of your driveway without risking life and limb. How about not knowing if your well will end up pumped full of methane, or destroyed with a toxic soup of 'Frack fluid". Mayby it will work out well for you. Maybe, you will find a sweet, quiet place and it will stay that way forever. Maybe, it will turn into living hell with little resale potential.

I have ancestors in the northern tier dating back to the 1800s. I would love to retire there, but seeing the current and potential destruction to region, I'll pass. BTW, five years ago, a lot of northern tier residents couldn't WAIT until the riches for fracking heaven fell apon them. Now, having had dozens of recent conversations with them, I have heard from exactly ONE guy who is glad it happened. He owns a bar/ restaurant that is packed with roughnecks every night. He also owns a decent retirement spread in the southwest, and admits that he will get out, "when the gettin' is good", and cautions that it would be a mistake to still have a big stake in the area on the backside of this boom. Good luck buying in the northern tier, you are going to need lots of it.


----------

